# Cognitive nutrition



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

There's a site called cognitivenutrition.com that sells a whole heap of different supplements for the mind. PEA, L-Dopa, L-Huberzine just to name a few. I'm not too concerned with the website itself, but more with what the website sells. Any body care to share some experiences? I just ordered a bottle of PEA today after someone recommended me it.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Search over at http://www.imminst.org/forum/ and you might get some opinions. As far as I have heard they are decently well respected.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

bodybuilding.com forums have alot of reviews on their products.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

OK i just took like 3 of those 750 mg PEA's i feel like im on coke. THIS **** IS NO JOKE!!!! it feels like coke without the dirty feeling... WOW!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I tried L-Theanine by Cognitve Nutrition and couldnt tell any difference and the other products I have no clue. but yeah bodybuilding.com is a great site for supplement info


----------

